# Does your Core Fear match with your Type?



## no013 (Sep 4, 2017)

Type 1: fear of being corrupt, bad, imperfect.
Type 2: fear of abandonment, not being loved and appreciated.
Type 3: fear of failure.
Type 4: fear of being ordinary.
Type 5: fear of the outside world of not being competent, failing to cope.
Type 6: Existential anxiety
Type 7: Fear of deprivation.
Type 8: Gear of being weak, vulnerable and at the mercy of others.
Type 9: Fear of conflict.


----------



## no013 (Sep 4, 2017)

For me, a 9w8, I think the 8 core fear wins out. This might have to do with things that have happened to me, as I also feel the 5 fear. In the end, I am okay with a bit of conflict if need be (getting my needs met, standing up for injustice others face) but would rather avoid it if possible.


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

Yes, very much. I'm a Five, and being helpless, incapable and dependent on others is a huge fear of mine. Obviously it's not something that anybody likes, but I go to ridiculous, stupid lengths with this fear. Being aware of it hasn't helped me much so far, but I guess there's still time to grow...


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

As far as I know, they _have_ to match. The Core Fear is the most fundamental aspect of a type—the root of all the type's dynamics—so there's no sense to claiming a type without having that type's Core Fear. 

The intensity of the Core Fear can decrease as one's level of health increases (to the point of non-existence, I assume), but the fear can't really be _replaced_ by that of another type.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

Type 2 and absolutely. 

These core fears make me question between 1 and 9 for my body triad though.


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

Janna said:


> Yes, very much. I'm a Five, and being helpless, incapable and dependent on others is a huge fear of mine. Obviously it's not something that anybody likes, but I go to ridiculous, stupid lengths with this fear. Being aware of it hasn't helped me much so far, but I guess there's still time to grow...


everybody has moments and periods of incapability. faith is what allows us, in those moments, to become something more than we are - we can become something we arent. 

your incapability in those moments will give room for someone else to shine.


----------



## ReliK (Feb 24, 2019)

Nicomendes MacIdriss said:


> As far as I know, they _have_ to match. The Core Fear is the most fundamental aspect of a type—the root of all the type's dynamics—so there's no sense to claiming a type without having that type's Core Fear.
> 
> The intensity of the Core Fear can decrease as one's level of health increases (to the point of non-existence, I assume), but the fear can't really be _replaced_ by that of another type.


Why can there only be one core fear, one which must be deeper than the rest? I understand the theory claims this to be the case, and as such we tend to go looking for it in ourselves and others... but I've never been able to find any back-story on that, beyond 'it's observed'.... 

Interestingly, I was able to identify my core fear when healthier (though certainly not operating near my highest levels) and, since I've become less healthy, I now have other fears which are over-shadowing what I believed was the core....


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

My only fear is living 
I seen/been through to much shit to fear anything else


----------



## Cosmic Chaos (Jun 8, 2018)

Indeed the 7 core fear stands out to me. I fear having nothing and stagnation and depervation. I can also relate to the 9 core fear as well very much.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

ultracrepidarian said:


> Why can there only be one core fear, one which must be deeper than the rest? I understand the theory claims this to be the case, and as such we tend to go looking for it in ourselves and others... but I've never been able to find any back-story on that, beyond 'it's observed'....


 I don't really know why the theory is the way it is, but it seems pretty clear that the single core fear aspect is intentional because the meaning of "core" suggests exactly one, and the Core Fear is what determines one's type (so having more than one Core Fear would mean having more than one primary type, which wouldn't make sense). 

A person can certainly have more than one fear and have fears that change in significance, but my interpretation is that those other fears aren't fundamental enough to rival the Core Fear in importance. They may have the effect of a wing or tritype.


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

Nicomendes MacIdriss said:


> As far as I know, they _have_ to match. The Core Fear is the most fundamental aspect of a type—the root of all the type's dynamics—so there's no sense to claiming a type without having that type's Core Fear.
> 
> The intensity of the Core Fear can decrease as one's level of health increases (to the point of non-existence, I assume), but the fear can't really be _replaced_ by that of another type.


This. If you don't even relate to a type's core fear, you are mistyped. It's the entirety of the enneagram. It's natural to relate to more than one, that's why many people do tritype. But if you can't relate to your core type's fear, the literal basis of enneagram theory, you really can't be that type. (Though people can type however they want because type isn't 'real'; I just mean you "can't" if you want to be true to the theory.)


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

The core fear is not fundamental to the Enneagram types. Looks like you listed the basic fears from the Enneagram Institute (Riso-Hudson) which is only one of many interpretations.

Strange how all nine types are assigned a fear yet only types 5, 6, and 7 are in the fear triad. Contradictory and confusing interpretations abound.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

Yes, mine does fit, but I wouldn't say it fits any more than some of the others. I also very much relate to the core fears of 2, 5, and (surprisingly) 8. 

On the contrary, 1 and 4's fears don't resonate with me, despite both types being fairly prominent in my tritype. Even though I value morality and individuality, I don't fear being "corrupt" or "ordinary"... because I know deep down that I'm neither of these.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

7 fits the best. For 8 I feel like I'm naturally capable of not getting that way, so it's not a fear, but it's something I would hate moreso than the other things. 

Not sure what that makes me, don't know much about enneagram.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

I'm afraid of all of these things.

But I'm a 6w7 because overall existential anxiety and fear of deprivation fit me best. 

The only other type that fits me is 4 which is elevated/perfected at 1 or something. Fear of being ordinary/bad - these are Fi fears.

4 is my heart type. And 9w1 or 1w9 my body type so....

Definitely not a 3 or a 2 or an 8, that much I know. Not a 5 either, not focused or boring enough.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

..............


----------



## Dare (Nov 8, 2016)

no013 said:


> Type 1: fear of being corrupt, bad, imperfect.
> Type 3: fear of failure.
> *Type 5: fear of the outside world*, of not being competent, failing to cope.


When unhealthy I experience my 5 core fear (overwhelmed by the world). Enneagram taught me to move towards rather than withdraw in those circumstances to break the negative reinforcing loop (fear --> withdraw --> no opportunity to gain confidence --> more fear vs fear ---> move towards --> confidence gained --> fear diminished).

I don't fear being incompetent, not consciously anyway -- that just feels bad when it occasionally happens, but I forgive myself and move forward. I more see 'scary world' motivated me, at some point, to become competent (to cope, even if it's overkill).

Same with the other fears relating to my tritype (1 & 3) -- I more experience positive reinforcement from being 'good/successful' than fear failing to attain the standard. If I fail to meet it, I try again. Failure is a part of success, it's (usually) no big deal. 



Forest Nymph said:


> I'm a 6w7 because overall existential anxiety and fear of deprivation fit me best.
> 
> *Not a 5 either, not focused or boring enough*.


Don't be so hard on yourself, plenty of people find 6s boring.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Dare said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself, plenty of people find 6s boring.


She has a stick up her ass sometimes, wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm a type 5 and i relate most to type 3's fear of failure. I'm a perfectionist and will take time to make everything as good as possible.


----------



## Asd456 (Jul 25, 2017)

Nicomendes MacIdriss said:


> As far as I know, they _have_ to match. The Core Fear is the most fundamental aspect of a type—the root of all the type's dynamics—so there's no sense to claiming a type without having that type's Core Fear.





Suntide said:


> If you don't even relate to a type's core fear, you are mistyped. It's the entirety of the enneagram. It's natural to relate to more than one, that's why many people do tritype. But if you can't relate to your core type's fear, the literal basis of enneagram theory, you really can't be that type.


No, this isn't true. The core fear (RH/EI) is not the root of all the type's dynamics. I suppose people believe or assume this because RH/EI is the most popular and commercialized Enneagram source. If you want to make this line of argument, look into Oscar Ichazo's ego types (the Enneagram of the Passions, the Enneagram of the Virtues, the Enneagram of the Fixations, the Enneagram of the Holy Ideas) - he's the actual founder of the Enneagram, not Riso and Hudson/Enneagram Institute. In fact, they even credit Ichazo as the founder here. 



enneathusiast said:


> The core fear is not fundamental to the Enneagram types. Looks like you listed the basic fears from the Enneagram Institute (Riso-Hudson) which is only one of many interpretations.
> 
> Strange how all nine types are assigned a fear yet only types 5, 6, and 7 are in the fear triad. Contradictory and confusing interpretations abound.


I've always appreciated your ability to construct your posts in a way that is short yet to the point, concise and informative. Just wanted to say that.


----------

